# sharing some photos of my personal setup.



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

ok while it's not completed YET. I would like to share some photos i took of my setup and share them with the audence here. 

thank you all for haivng a look and please be gentle. I'm no decorator andI still have alot of time to speak before i'm done.

thank you for looking


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Candoo,

I'm not seeing the photos. Did they get edited out?


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

i fixed the phto issue. this thread can be deleted.... i created a new thread with the photos. 

hehe.. i had to get the images small enough


----------

